# Trouble with the ignition key/lock



## fogrocker (Apr 17, 2007)

1990 Maxima auto-trans.... I suspect the key is just worn completely out but... key is very hard to get it to turn from lock position.. Like not turning tumblers... on the light ring I found a code 00627v.. Would that be the key code? Also, how do you get the cylinder out to just replace the lock mechanism? Thanks


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

that is not the key code.
easiest thing to do if your key is worn is to take the trunk or glovebox lock cylinder out and have a locksmith make a new key from it


----------



## fogrocker (Apr 17, 2007)

ok thanks but it dosnt answer my question...
Does anyone know how to get the key cylinder out? Without taking the whole lock assy off?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

you can't. it is a complete assembly. uou can remove the electrical portion, but the mechanical section is an assembly.


----------



## fogrocker (Apr 17, 2007)

Thank you... thought I was going crazy... not like most ignitions you can put in acc and push a pin in to remove the cylinder... dang


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

fogrocker said:


> Thank you... thought I was going crazy... not like most ignitions you can put in acc and push a pin in to remove the cylinder... dang


those are american ignitions, imports are usually different


----------



## fogrocker (Apr 17, 2007)

one last question... any way to disable the steering lock without taking the ignition assy off?


----------

